# Just a little longer....



## Goat Luvr (May 3, 2012)

*Just a little longer.... Uh... maybe sooner than I thought?*

Hopefully in about a month Harmony will have her kids. I THINK she is due November 24 (145 days). She started working on her udder around the middle of September. How many do y'all think she'll have? She is out of quads but is a FF. I really don't want her to have a single... If it is twins she needs to have :kidred: and :kidblue:. If it's trips she needs to have :kidred: :kidred: and :kidblue:  and I doubt that she would have quads. Anyway, here are some pics of her belly just taken today.



















As you can see, she likes sticking her head through the fence.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I think twins or trips!


----------



## Goat Luvr (May 3, 2012)

I think I just felt her babies kick!:wahoo: I am soooo excited! I'm not sure if I can wait another month. Maybe the date I have on her is wrong..........


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Twins! Good luck!


----------



## Goat Luvr (May 3, 2012)

I thought she wasn't due for 3 more weeks, but it looks to me like she has quite a big slit for still having three weeks to go. These are the pics from yesterday and then today. She is a nigerian dwarf and it is her first time. It is possible that she could have been bred earlier. Can someone with more experience give me their opinion on whether she might be due really soon or if she really does have 3 more weeks to go? :shrug: :?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

My FF opened up like that early on too. Her udder looks like she has a little bit to go still.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I think twins, my FF did the same thing. ::


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Goat Show you can start your own thread with your question. You'll get more responses that way.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree, looks like she has a couple of weeks left. Our does tend to open up like that a bit too, esp. first timers. Looks like her udder has a way to go yet, it will get bigger, harder and shiny looking <we call it strutted>.

Are you checking her tail ligaments? That's a good sign to go by as well. When those ligaments are gone, and the tailhead is mushy and flexible then labor will start soon from that point on. All of our does have the strutted udder and lose the ligaments. Sometimes it happens and we have 12 hours <the night before and then kid the next mid-day> and sometimes it happens right before they start labor <see the signs in the morning and kid in the early afternoon>.


----------



## Goat Luvr (May 3, 2012)

Thanks y'all.
Yeah she definitely needs to do some more work on her udder but I started wondering when I saw how much her backside had changed in one day. Now it's back to the way it was on Wednesday. Just 22 more days until she's due!:leap:


----------



## Goat Luvr (May 3, 2012)

She had a bit of goo this morning. I guess that would be the "plug"? She has a pretty big slit again. Probably slightly bigger than it was a few days ago.:roll: Why can't my favorite girl be nicer about this?
I noticed that I have only posted pictures of her back end so here are some pictures of... well... HER!










Why did you wake me up? It's bright!


----------



## Goat Luvr (May 3, 2012)

Here is her udder today. Seems to be a lot more stretched out but I'm pretty sure about her due date for next weekend. This goat is going to drive me crazy until the end. But I know she'll give me some adorable little babies.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

she's getting there....
not full yet


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Wow Hoosiershadow, how do you convince all your does to kid in the afternoon? LOL.


----------



## Goat Luvr (May 3, 2012)

Just 1 week left! I have her separated from the others. I was worried that she would start screaming her head off but she seemed quite content. Of course she didn't have to share her hay with anyone so that may have helped.  Oh I really can't wait until she has her kids. I think Thanksgiving babies would be kind of fun. :greengrin: Do y'all think I should keep her separated from the others (doe and buck) during the day as well? Or is it all right for them to be together then?


----------



## Goat Luvr (May 3, 2012)

:fireworks: She's in labor! :wahoo: She's been having contractions for at least 3 hours probably longer though that is just when I got home. Let's hope she goes soon.... I think within the next 5 hours would be nice......


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

:fireworks: good luck can't wait to hear and see pics here's thinking :kidred:


----------



## Goat Luvr (May 3, 2012)

And it's............... :kidred::kidred: Mom and babies are doing well. Harmony doesn't seem to want to feed them though......


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awwwww! Congrats! How are mom and babies doing? Has she taken up to them? You might have to teach her to let them nurse, hopefully she'll take up to it without needing to be tied and learn to accept her responsability.

BTW, we need pictures!


----------



## Goat Luvr (May 3, 2012)

I'll try to get pictures up tomorrow mid-morning. They seem to be doing well. She loves licking them.  I hope she gets the hang of things. We have to hold her right now but she's pretty good about standing still while being held. But if baby tries to walk up to her to nurse she scoots out of the way. 
BTW, their names are Carol and Belle.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Goat Luvr said:


> I'll try to get pictures up tomorrow mid-morning. They seem to be doing well. She loves licking them.  I hope she gets the hang of things. We have to hold her right now but she's pretty good about standing still while being held. But if baby tries to walk up to her to nurse she scoots out of the way.
> BTW, their names are Carol and Belle.


Awww love the names! Can't wait to see pics! 
Hopefully after a few days or so of holding her she'll figure it out and not give them any grief. That's my biggest worry with any first timer, you definitely don't know what to expect. So far we've been lucky, but we'll see. One of our last Jan does is a first timer. I'm starting to work with her on touching her udder and teats, so she'll at least start getting used to someone touching her there. Of course, you can only talk about that on a goat forum without sounding like a pervert :laugh::ROFL:


----------



## Goat Luvr (May 3, 2012)

:slapfloor: So true!

She's starting to be more motherly! Carol walked up to her udder and started nursing and didn't get sent away! And there's more! Harmony also nuzzled her backside! I love my little girly. And her girls too of course.  I'm a little worried because it seems like Belle is screaming a lot but I think I've pretty much decided that she is just a fussy baby. Harmony can be a crybaby herself when she wants to so it must be genetic.


----------



## Goat Luvr (May 3, 2012)

Pictures are posted in the Birth Announcement section.....


----------

